# How do I get her to walk loose without using the leash tighten queue



## gsdemack (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

More info would be great. How old is the puppy? How long have you had her? What training if any have you done? What kind of collar are you using? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I agree with needing more information. The dog is just over a year old. The OP has had many threads asking for advice on behaviors. 

It would be helpful to have a general idea of how the dog is doing in training, what training methods you are using and how often you are conducting training sessions. 

Last March you posted about clicker training the heel. Did you continue that training?

If you are really struggling with a connection to the dog and with the concepts of marker training, a few sessions with a trainer could go a long way.

David Winners


----------



## gsdemack (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi there,
I stopped the heel training and have continued with just basic obedience training. She is beginning to sit, lie down and come reliably at this stage (many months of work and it's my relationship building with her and the nothing in life is free that has solved this issues mostly)....she also understands 'here' when I want her to focus on another area if she is looking around or sniffing....(usually on a long lead so I've been able to reinforce it consistently.

She can and does know how to walk loosely on the leash but she only does it when she is in a very calm state of mind (after a lot of mental stimulation sniffing etc.) - the rest of the time she is inclined to pull but I have been stopping and starting everytime until pressure is released; I have been using this technique consistently for at least a month now. She doesn't care that she has to keep stopping and starting when she could get there quicker by slowing down a little.

She is ten times better than she was though regarding pulling - sometimes she is worse than others. I always try to make sure she is calm before leaving the house for walking.

Recently I have started taking her out 3 or 4 times a day, as opposed to two daily before. She is v. high energy and doesn't get tired when she has mental stimulation going on around her - ever...I don't think she is getting as much mental stimulation as she needs but I was thinking of introducing agility or tracking work....


----------



## Myah's Mom (Mar 25, 2013)

When you walk with her, switch directions a lot. I mean, a LOT. Praise her when she focuses on you and heels.

I was practicing with Myah on the beach the other day. I must have looked like an idiot to most, doing all sorts of figure 8's and switchbacks, as soon as she would give the slightest indication of blazing her own trail.

Then a guy passed us, gave me a "thumb up" and said GOOD JOB! :wild:


----------



## gsdemack (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks, what age is yours?


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Myah's Mom said:


> When you walk with her, switch directions a lot. I mean, a LOT. Praise her when she focuses on you and heels.
> 
> I was practicing with Myah on the beach the other day. I must have looked like an idiot to most, doing all sorts of figure 8's and switchbacks, as soon as she would give the slightest indication of blazing her own trail.
> 
> Then a guy passed us, gave me a "thumb up" and said GOOD JOB! :wild:



Great exercise.....I get those looks as well as I change directions, 180's, 360's etc...wouldn't doubt my neighbors think I had a wee bit too much of the scotch when we are out for a cruise.

SuperG


----------



## Myah's Mom (Mar 25, 2013)

gsdemack said:


> Thanks, what age is yours?


She is 11 months. When she was little, she was on a regular soft collar. Then around 4 months, we went to a soft martingale collar. Then to a chain martingale. Now, she has a Herm Sprenger prong, which is wonderful, wonderful, wonderful (it doesn't hurt - it just spreads the pressure equally. Try it on your own leg). With that, I don't need to correct her with it. She is all about "what did mom say? I'm on it!".

Except for the bulldog issue, lol. Which I just posted under General Behavior. 

Funny, we all seem to have parts of the puzzle pieces for a perfect dog...but not all. Because, there are no perfect dogs. lol! But we aim to come close with all that we can and should do. :hug:


----------

